# Attempted Abstraction



## Tackerman10 (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm a high school artist looking for some feedback on my work, Tell me what you think!


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

I really like the way you've executed this! I think if the background was filled in with various blues and/or greens it would add to the abstract-ness.


----------



## Wingedrat (Nov 3, 2010)

I like it the way it is actually. Its a really striking image.


----------



## hcougar (Feb 6, 2011)

I think it looks great, but unfinished. Maybe something or solid color needed in background.


----------



## patrick2009 (Feb 20, 2011)

i like it



---------------------------------------------
I am interested in garden painting,mother god,venice city


----------



## HorsePaintingGurl (Apr 17, 2011)

It looked a bit funny when I saw it but that's probably me. I love the way the birds are like dripping down, it awsome. A little background would be good, however it's still nice with out it. Congrats.


----------



## TLA (Sep 17, 2010)

I love the abstraction, the picture just seems... unfinished. I agree with the others that something in the background, whether it be a solid color or something else, would really help take care of the unfinished look to it.


----------



## DoctorHouseMD (Jun 4, 2011)

This is a very impressive minimalist painting. DO NOT change it in any way. It is not "unfinished" as others have said. 

Perhaps other posters do not understand minimalist art?


----------



## JusSumguy (May 15, 2011)

This shows that you already think for yourself. KEEP DOING THAT.

This is a quote which you should grasp onto with gusto. It will always serve you well...

_"Listen carefully to first criticisms made of your work. Note just what it is about your work that critics don't like - then cultivate it. That's the only part of your work that's individual and worth keeping."_ ~Jean Cocteau


-


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

JusSumguy said:


> This shows that you already think for yourself. KEEP DOING THAT.
> 
> This is a quote which you should grasp onto with gusto. It will always serve you well...
> 
> ...


Great idea tracker I like the style.

Great quote Sum.


----------

